# A few questions for the experts!



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
I am new and have really enjoyed the site. I am also new to pigeons and am having a ton of fun! I have two that I am not sure what breed they are. I think they are a homer/roller mix. Is there any way to tell between the breeds? One is all white with a little gray. The other looks just like what a homer should look like but with pretty white wing tips. She is also smaller than the first. 
Question 2. How fast or will tail feathers grow back? I was trying to get my female back in to the loft one night late and in the process I *with out trying to! trust me! pulled her tail feathers out!*  I really did not try too. Believe me! She is doing fine! She still flies just great. But what hope do I have for her tail? The reason why I was going to such lengths to get her was because her eggs were just starting to hatch and she did not return to the nest when I let her out. The night was going to be cold and these were my first eggs! Hope you understand me. 
Question 3. I built my own loft but still need a door for the birds. What would you suggest in light of the fact that I have a cat that is a very good hunter.  

Thanks so much,
William


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi William,

If you can post some pictures of your birds, I'm sure that the members here can give you some input as to what breed or mix they may be. Pictures of your loft would also be helpful so members can advise about the type of "door" .

It will take about 6 weeks for the tail feathers to grow back.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

normally if any of my birds have damaged feathers i usually pull them out to encourage new ones to grow faster


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Her tail feathers will grow back. I'm sure it's happened to all of us that you get a few tail feathers once in awhile. I had to grab my dove when she got out and onto the roof many years ago, and ended up pulling most of her tail feathers out. I felt really bad but at least I caught her! They grew back and she was just a bit embarrassed and off-balance for a bit.


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Post some picture's of the birds so we can tell what kind of bird it is exactly 
2. Feather's all around a pigeon's body grows back. Tail feathers will take about 2-3 weeks to grow back to full potentiol.
3.i dident understand something about no door? cat ? arm not a good idea


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pics of my pigeons.*

Thanks for all the advise! I was not that worried about my birds tail, I just wanted to make sure everyone knew that I was not trying to pull it out.  Here is a frontal pic of my two birds. I have a side view that I will add but it will take some revising. I will also add a pic of my loft. 

Thanks again everyone. Sir William

This is the first time I have ever added a picture so I hope it works!


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*The two up close.*

The white on is the male. The grayer on is the female. She is the one that lost all her tail feathers(after this picture). I really like her wing tips. I got her because of those. Enjoy. 









http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8409&stc=1&d=1204959597

This one i put in here for fun!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8410&stc=1&d=1204959704


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*My loft!*

Thank you all again for your help! This is my loft. Or as some people say "pigeon palace."

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8411&stc=1&d=1204960000


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

they look like rollers to me


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I was going to say, they look like my homers.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sir William said:


> Thank you all again for your help! This is my loft. Or as some people say "pigeon palace."
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8411&stc=1&d=1204960000


What a swell looking loft, I love it.


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*?*

Does any one have any door ideas? I would like to be able to fly them soon but I need a door. Remember the cat!
If these bird are rollers would they roll on their first flight out of their new cage after not flying for two months? The other day I let them out and I did not see them roll.  

Sir William


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

they will tail ride it will look like they are sort of clapping there wings and then sort of droping to the floor or spreading there tail wide open and hover type of flight


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi William ,

Handsome birds ! Ditto on your loft , you did a very nice job of constructing it . 

How do you get in the loft now to feed , water and clean ? You must have a door somewhere , so I gather maybe you mean a trap so the birds will have a way to get back in after a few laps ? Please describe your loft setup in a bit more detail . 

Bob


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*The door*

Hambone,
Thank you. Sorry for not making the info about the door clear. I had mentioned it earlier in the comments. I think. I am new to the forums. The people door is in the right side wall of the loft. Both the front and the back are glass. The end you see in the pick is the one that has to hold the pigeon door. My problem is I have a farm cat that is a very good hunter and I need him to stay out of my loft.  He just does not understand that mice are game and pigeons are not.  What I need to know is what kind of door for the birds in light of all this. Also I am not into racing so I do not need anything special for that. Thanks so much.

Sir William


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sir William,

Welcome to PT. Darn, I can't get the attachments to open. It is probably me as obviously others can. I'll log in again. Also with the switch over it is possible that it doesn't like Macs. We are running into problems with other servers and or PC's not liking to share images with Macs.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nope, still can't see the pics. Time to consult someone. 

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't get them open either and I don't usually have any problems.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Me too guys! I am anxious to see the pictures, especially the loft, but can't!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

i believe the change in site owners has something to do with it. Pidgey mentioned earlier in a sick and injures discussion thread that he was missing pictures. I checked the _Rosco_ and the _Tooter Missing in Action _stickies and the pictures are missing there as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> i believe the change in site owners has something to do with it. Pidgey mentioned earlier in a sick and injures discussion thread that he was missing pictures. I checked the _Rosco_ and the _Tooter Missing in Action _stickies and the pictures are missing there as well.


Yep, think you hit it there Victor. After I just read your post, I went and check on MY pictures. NONE of them will show up. It says they are there, but I can't see them. I've never had a problem with seeing MY pictures. 

Can someone contact someone about it? We don't ALL need to bombard anyone with this, but they DO need to be made aware of the problem.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I'm Working On The Missing Pictures ..*

Yes .. there is a problem with attachments being missing and also in being unable to upload new ones .. I'm working on it with the new owners. Sorry! I've checked what I can from my end but need to hear back from the new owners/servers folks.

Terry


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Repost*

Hi everyone. 
Thank you Margaret for the welcome. I am going to try and repost my pics. Sorry they are not showing. I hope the site can get fixed.  

Sir William


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*I can see the pics?*

I just tried to reupload the pics but it said they were already in my thread. I went to look and they showed up!  Let me know if any of you can see them.  

Sir William


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sir William. I can see them all and they are great!


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Back to a previous question!*

As you will remember, I asked if there was a way to figure out if my birds were homer or roller. My white one (see picture on first page), when he flies some times, his wings will make a "clicking" sound. Does this mean any thing? When the two of them are flying together the do no interesting patterns they just have a ton of fun flying! Thanks.

Sir William


----------

